# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  عرض نفسه لممارسة الفاحشة على فيسبوك

## هويدا

أصدرت المحكمة الجزئية بمدينة الدمام أخيراً، حكماً قضائياً يقضي بسجن شاب ثلاثيني لمدة خمس سنوات، و600 جلدة، لقاء قيامه بعرض نفسه بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، لتمكين الشباب من فعل الفاحشة معه.

وبيَّنت المصادر بحسب موقع " سبق"الإلكتروني أن أعضاء هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر بالدمام، تمكنوا من القبض على الشاب بعد تلقيهم بلاغاً من مواطن يفيد بقيام الشاب الثلاثيني بعرض نفسه عبر "فيس بوك". وبعد تحري البلاغ ضُبط الشاب، الذي اعترف بأن حساب "فيس بوك" الموضوع فيه عرض ممارسة الرذيلة يعود له.
و اعترف أنه عرض نفسه بالفعل لممارسة الرذيلة، وتمت إحالة أوراق القضية إلى فرع هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام التي باشرت التحقيق معه، وأحالت ملف القضية إلى المحكمة الجزئية التي أصدرت هذا الحكم بحقه.

----------

